# Bindings: Toe cap strap or normal over the top strap?



## Guest

My bindings let you position the toe strap in the traditional over the top position or as a toe cap style strap.

I went down the mountain the other day and decided to do a run with it in the toe cap position, but stopped halfway down the hill to change it back as it felt like it wasn't holding my feet DOWN onto the board as much. It felt like it was holding them back into the heel cup of the binding slightly more however, which makes sense after all.

What is the appeal of the toe cap style? Is it better for the terrain park or something? I'm just curious what everyone who uses it thinks.


----------



## legallyillegal

When worn properly, a cap/convertible strap will put 45 degrees on pressure on your boot, holding it in place, both up/down and back/forth. A regular strap just holds the boot down and can create pressure points (squished toe effect).


----------



## Guest

toe cap is the best.

The feeling is a little different, and takes a little getting used to, but toe cap is just so much more comfortable. i'd never go back


----------



## jmacphee9

i would never use a over the toe strap again.....


----------



## Guest

Sometimes after riding for a while, my toe cap strap moves off of the end of my boot and up towards where a regular strap would go. It's obviously loose at this point but I'm wondering why it even does that? Am I not tightening the strap enough?


----------



## zeeden

I made the switch to cap strap this year. I got a set of burton triad bindings. They are a lot more responsive than the old salomon toe straps i had. but yet again they were $100 less than the triads.



desklamp said:


> Sometimes after riding for a while, my toe cap strap moves off of the end of my boot and up towards where a regular strap would go. It's obviously loose at this point but I'm wondering why it even does that? Am I not tightening the strap enough?


My cap straps also becomes loose as well. It does get annoying maybe we need a bigger cap strap.


----------



## legallyillegal

desklamp said:


> Sometimes after riding for a while, my toe cap strap moves off of the end of my boot and up towards where a regular strap would go. It's obviously loose at this point but I'm wondering why it even does that? Am I not tightening the strap enough?


On the bottom of your bindings, the toe strap and ladder should be in a slot. This slot should have guides for fitting your strap/ladder either farther back or farther forward. Put them in the rearmost position.


----------



## keyaspectsoach

Tolem said:


> My bindings let you position the toe strap in the traditional over the top position or as a toe cap style strap.
> 
> I went down the mountain the other day and decided to do a run with it in the toe cap position, but stopped halfway down the hill to change it back as it felt like it wasn't holding my feet DOWN onto the board as much. It felt like it was holding them back into the heel cup of the binding slightly more however, which makes sense after all.
> 
> What is the appeal of the toe cap style? Is it better for the terrain park or something? I'm just curious what everyone who uses it thinks.


I have toe cap toe straps but personally ride with them over the toes. The newer toe straps these days distribute the pressure evenly so no concern for pressure points any more and that is thanks to the toe cap flexibility rather than a 'fixed' strap.

The idea of toe caps and cupping the toe... gimmick and selling point in my experience / testing gear and yes they tend to drop off my toes to. Mainly when carving hard on the toe edge, due to the strap sitting so low now (when cupping the toe) the ratchet catches the snow...! and releases... :thumbsdown:


Here's my take / discussion on the whole subject Tips Mondays – Where to position your toe strap

Must be that you're a demon carver and keep catching the ratchet..! nice :cheeky4:

Oh, must add, top caps do 'look' cooler though so you'll be down with the kids on that one...


----------



## schmitty34

Hmmm...I have never had the toe cap on my Rome's come even close to coming loose. 

If they are coming loose, I assume they are either crappy toe caps or not properly fitted for your boots.

Oh, and they are not gimmicky. When I tighten them and feel my boot get pressed down and back, yet don't feel any pressure on my toes, I'd say they are legit and not a gimmick.


----------



## fatbob

keyaspectsoach said:


> I have toe cap toe straps but personally ride with them over the toes. The newer toe straps these days distribute the pressure evenly so no concern for pressure points any more and that is thanks to the toe cap flexibility rather than a 'fixed' strap.
> 
> The idea of toe caps and cupping the toe... gimmick and selling point in my experience / testing gear and yes they tend to drop off my toes to. Mainly when carving hard on the toe edge, due to the strap sitting so low now (when cupping the toe) the ratchet catches the snow...! and releases... :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> Here's my take / discussion on the whole subject Tips Mondays – Where to position your toe strap
> 
> Must be that you're a demon carver and keep catching the ratchet..! nice :cheeky4:
> 
> Oh, must add, top caps do 'look' cooler though so you'll be down with the kids on that one...


Must be a BASI boy ;-)

Over the toes like Bish recommended.


----------



## twin89

wow, really brought this one back from the dead =P


----------



## schmitty34

twin89 said:


> wow, really brought this one back from the dead =P


Ha! I didn't even notice how old the origial posts were when I posted my comment yesterday.

I did think it was a little odd that some people were wondering if toe caps were gimicky. Guess I should pay more attention :dunno:


----------



## Wannabeskate

How do 


schmitty34 said:


> Ha! I didn't even notice how old the origial posts were when I posted my comment yesterday.
> 
> I did think it was a little odd that some people were wondering if toe caps were gimicky. Guess I should pay more attention :dunno:


I know if I have a toe strap or cap?


----------



## Snow Hound

Wow man you necroed a necro. Way to go!

Tis the season I suppose.


----------

